# Guess the color ?



## ksingh (Aug 5, 2011)

Can someone guess the final coat color of this puppy ? He is 10 months old and I am curious about his final coat color. Below is the link showing him : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOeA3HauCrg


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

First awesome dog. I love the variety of color. You may see some of the darker spots get lighter but who knows he has a lot of different colors going on all at once lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like a patterned sable with a bitch stripe.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

He is a regular sable with decent pigment IMHO beautiful dog.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

He is beautiful. His coloring just like Fiona. Sable + bitch stripe. It is ok for a boy to have this stripe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Tan/silver/sable =) ? gorgeous!


----------



## Love GSDs (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't give input on the color, but he is gorgeous. I noticed idiot "dislikes" on your video. They are all just jealous. He is only 10 months so if he is this good looking now just wait until he is full grown. 

Karen


----------



## ksingh (Aug 5, 2011)

*do you have pics of your dog?*



Cheyanna said:


> He is beautiful. His coloring just like Fiona. Sable + bitch stripe. It is ok for a boy to have this stripe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


do you have pics of your dog to compare ?


----------



## ksingh (Aug 5, 2011)

what is bitch stripe ?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Looks like a patterned sable with a bitch stripe.


I second this.


----------

